# Massanutten which resort to choose?



## Lovinglife_30 (Nov 12, 2013)

So we would like to buy a floating week there and are interested in thoughts about which resort to choose.   We will be buying resale and not from the developer.  We have a family of 6 so at least need a unit big enough for us.  We would like to trade sometimes as well, so looking for something with good trading power.  Any suggestions?  Woodstone, Summit, Eagle Trace, Mountain Side or Shenandoah Villas?  New to time sharing so any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## natasha5687 (Nov 12, 2013)

Perhaps buying RCI points at a VV affiliate would work.  If I am not mistaken the 1 in 4 rule does not apply if you own any of the VV properties.  This would allow you to stay at Massanutten as often as you would like.  Massanutten weeks can often be had for as little as 7500 points.  These resorts dont have the greatest of value when deposited so points would likely give you way more bang and options for your buck.  You would also have the flexibility to use those points at any RCI points resort.


----------



## Lovinglife_30 (Nov 12, 2013)

Um I have never considered this.  I will look in to this option.


----------



## jc3 (Jan 15, 2014)

This is very dependent upon what you value.  Personally, my family did not care if the unit itself is particularly "nice" or "new".  We don't spend much time in the unit as we're out and about almost all the time.  As a result we own at Eagle Trace which is totally fine for our needs.  If it's important for you to have a nice/new unit, Regal Vistas are new...but they don't have the views that Eagle Trace on the Hill has, or Summit, and they are going to be more expensive.  Trade-off is that the units themselves are nice.
The only ones I would avoid are the Killy Court ones.  Summit are nice (especially being near/on the ski hill).  I don't have much experience with Mountainside Villas, but I haven't read anything bad about them.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 15, 2014)

Personally, if i was buying, i like the size of the Woodstone units and the design of the Regal vistas, so i would pick one of those two....With that said, ALOT of people like the summit units since they are right 'where all the action happens' and woodstone and Regal Vista are far from the 'action'

Now i have to ask you...Are you sure you want to buy at Massanutten?  Because of its size and amount of timeshares, Massanutten has to be one of the easiest places to trade into of any place.  Even with the 1-4 rule, there are 5 different sections you can stay in and In my experience, RCI doesn't treat Exchanges the same as extra vacations when it comes to 1 in 4...For example...I stayed in Woodstone in 2012 on a Extra Vacation, Summit in 2012 on an extra vacation and have now booked Woodstone again 2014 on an exchange.


----------



## Lovinglife_30 (Jan 23, 2014)

I was looking into mountainside due to the lower mf.  We really like massanutten and feels it is fairly close to us.  It would be our only timeshare, and mainly used to go there and not traded often if at all.  We brought at shanedoah villas since they are stand alone if you use the entire side.  The summit's mf's are too high.  We would like to go at another time of the year and thought instead of renting we could buy.  I am still looking to see if that or trading in the extra vacations would be the best way.  Trying to see if there is availability during the times we would like to go.


----------

